# Race at Gregs southside raceway



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sat April 11th 6pm!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I might be there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> I might be there.


I thought you retired from Gregs!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

no
I didnt


----------

